# Georgia... son of Grim z PS/retired LE dog



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

12 year old son of Grim z Pohranicni straze, needs a home to live out his days. He is a Czech import, and a retired LE dog. His family is in extreme financial hardship and must move. He has his badge, import papers, and retirement certificate.
This boy currently lives with a child, 2 small dogs and 2 cats. He is a much loved house dog. He is a little slow to get up, but manages stairs fine and is pretty spry for his age. Only known health issue is that he currently receives thyroid meds.
A very nice dog who deserves a super place.I am helping the family out, so if interested contact me. Dog is in Georgia.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a very handsome guy. I would take him if i could. good luck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is very handsome!! I hope he finds a beautiful home to retire in!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I will be picking this boy up on Sunday. 
If anyone has room to add a dog bed in their house, please let me know. He is a really nice dog.... stable temperament, well cared for, house trained.

(BTW- if it matters, I think he is a Slovak import, not Czech)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty boy!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty Boy! I would love to have him if I could.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

If we didn't have such a non-senior friendly home, he could come live out his days with us. Unfortunately, we have hardwood and tiles throughout and stairs everywhere  While he manages stairs fine, etc. it's asking a little too much for the grand ole guy.

I hope he finds a suitable retirement home to live out his days in the lap of luxury. He sure looks like a teddy bear.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to ask , what does LE stand for???


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Law Enforcement.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any follow-up on this handsome chap? Heartbreaking for his family, and for him, to have to part ways after so many years together 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just picked him up from the kennel. I was out of town this weekend and so had to board him as hubby was none-too-pleased to take care of yet another homeless puppy. (Hubby won't be too pleased when he sees the bill from the kennel either.)

He is a super nice, stable dog. Very healthy for his age, and pretty fiery too! Last week, he howled practically all night, every night. Previous owner said he does that when separated from the family. At my house, he has to sleep on the porch (fully enclosed 12x20 room). I think he will do fine with my girl dogs, but I am not even going to try the boys.

Hoping I can find him a home that has the room and resources to care for him. 
Will try to get pictures later today.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Mary, glad to hear he is safe with you. We had animal control show up on our doorstep many years ago, one of our neighbors had complained about howling - 'course that was a Malamute, and that's what they do when they are lonely (or not LOL)..... brought back a memory, he was a sweet dog.

I'll look forward to the pics!
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my husband is actually interested in him but we dont have a senior friendly home. I dont think he'd be happy spending all his time upstairs where the carpet is. He's a handsome guy.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Some pictures (finally!!!)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't have a senior friendly home either - but I have a senior. While not optimal, they make do. I wish there were less steps and less hard surfaces, but there just aren't. If anyone is in a position to take him, please don't let those things stop you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mary he is sooo handsome and doesn't look his age at all !


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I really hope he finds a good home.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

My heart breaks for him, I have such a soft spot for K9s. I am way too far away to even consider it. 
Hope you find him a home!
He is gorgeous and has aged well. 
Good luck.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you for all of the kind words and thoughts.

Diane, he is handsome, and would be even mores in Conneticut!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd love to take him, unfortunately my male aussie is "hitler" reincarnated, and it wouldn't work with him(((((


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Is this dog still looking for a home? I'm posting on our business' fb page.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, he is. Feel free to cross post (NOT on craigslist etc)

Very well mannered gentleman. Completely houstrained. Loves to take walks. (I have been walking him about 1/2 mile daily.) He does enjoy barking at people when his car is parked. Very quiet when driving.
Just a super nice old guy.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, I've posted to WolfBrook's fb page. A few of our members will most likely link it to their personal page, so at least the word is going to get out. We have 10 dogs currently, so don't have the space, but hoping this helps.
Here's the link to the post.WolfBrook Dog Club & Park | Facebook


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

bocron said:


> Ok, I've posted to WolfBrook's fb page. A few of our members will most likely link it to their personal page, so at least the word is going to get out. We have 10 dogs currently, so don't have the space, but hoping this helps.
> Here's the link to the post.WolfBrook Dog Club & Park | Facebook


I may take him out to Chattahoochee Saturday morning. (So if anyone in the area wants to meet him.....)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Out of sheer curiosity, in what capasity was he an LE dog? Dual purpose patrol or just narcotics?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Dual purpose.
If you look closely in the pictures, he has a very cool titanium cap on the left canine. Apparently he left the tooth in an offender's humerus.

Having said that, this dog is very stable. Earn his respect, don't man-handle him, and he is a kitten.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Any chance we can get a bit more information. What is he on the thyroid meds for about how much do they run monthly or however often they need to be bought. Not that it matters but has he been tested off leash by any chance or does he have to stay leashed? How is he with new people and dogs like people walking up while on walks etc.. Feel free to contact me via PM if you'd prefer just trying to feel out some things and answer some of hubby's questions in the mean time.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Any chance we can get a bit more information. What is he on the thyroid meds for about how much do they run monthly or however often they need to be bought. Not that it matters but has he been tested off leash by any chance or does he have to stay leashed? How is he with new people and dogs like people walking up while on walks etc.. Feel free to contact me via PM if you'd prefer just trying to feel out some things and answer some of hubby's questions in the mean time.


He was diagnosed as hypothyroid and so takes levothyroxin bid. Cost $4 month from Walmart. This does require regular rechecks.
Walks very nicely on leash. Does bark at other dogs, but I just keep walking and he gets over it. I am walking him about 1/2 mile daily.
Fine with other people approaching.

I have really only had him a week (I boarded him last weekend) so am still bonding and learning his quirks. 
Took him to the vet's office today and he was the perfect gentleman. Won the hearts of the staff.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

aww, nice dog!! Got a weak spot for the LH's 
I put him up on my FB aswell. Hope he finds a fabulous home asap


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Hes a coat? What vetting has he had is he UTD?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He was fully vetted in July, but will be due for rabies booster and t4 test in January. I was able to take him to the vet yesterday for an exam and check skin as he had the horrible itchies and ear crust. Nothing in particular wrong. Hoping that some itch meds, good food, and fish oil will solve.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous! I have such a soft spot for older dogs and i'm a big fan of the z PS kennel, one of my dogs has them in his lines. :wub: Hopefully he finds a good home to retire to, i'm a bit too far out.. which is probably a good thing for me. 


I shouldn't be asking this, but is he good with larger dogs too? Male and female?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He is fine with my female GSD. Do not plan to try him with my males.


----------

